# Ileal Looposcopy -CPT code?



## delphinus777 (Aug 28, 2013)

I am looking for a code for ileal looposcopy. CPT 50688? its not really a Cystoscopy....52000...So confused.  
OP Note:

*Procedure*:  Ileal looposcopy.

*Surgeon*:  XX, M.D.

*Anesthesia*:  None.

*Indication*:  This is a 65-year-old woman with a history of bladder cancer underwent radical cystectomy with ileal loop diversion in 2008 at the University of XX.  She developed an episode gross hematuria 1 month ago that has since resolved.  She denies pain and the recent CT scan revealed a 5-mm nodule on the left lobe of the lungs.  No intraabdominal pathology was detected except for a 1.7 cm nodule involving the left adrenal gland.  The right kidney was surgically absent status post radical nephrectomy in 1993.  Looposcopy was recommended to assess her ileal loop for causes of her hematuria.  Risks were explained and consent obtained for the proposed procedure.

*Description of the Procedure*:  The patient was taken to the procedure room at the xxxSurgery Center and placed on the table in the supine position.  The urostomy bag was removed and the ileal loop stoma was prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion.  Then, 2% Xylocaine jelly was instilled into the stoma orifice.  A flexible cystoscope was then inserted per stoma and advanced under direct vision using the video camera.  No abnormalities were detected within the anterior portion of the ileal loop.  A raised discrete lesion was present in the mid ileal loop at approximately the 1 o?€™clock position.  No active bleeding was noted in this area or throughout the ileal loop, which was further visualized proximally where the ureteral anastomosis was present.  The ureteral orifice was visualized and appeared normal.  The scope was then removed without difficulty.


----------

